# HGH protocol for growing



## serratus (Mar 28, 2017)

A friend of mine who is a pro advised me to use this protocol : 
Upon waking 3to4 IU on an empty stomach
Wait 3/4 hour before first meal
One hour after W/O is finished 3 to 4 IU (shake was drunk shortly after W/O is finished)
Wait an hour before next meal
two hours after last meal of the day : again 3 to 4 IU
Then go to bed
Problem : this friend of mine is a coach preparing some people for pro-card (unfortunately I'm not one of them) and he is very busy. He doesn't answer my questions when it's too long
Why should slin be injected on an empty stomach ?
I bet it's because it's a slin agonist but there may be some other reasons


----------



## DF (Mar 29, 2017)

Are you talking about insulin or GH?  I don't see insulin mentioned in your above protocol.


----------



## serratus (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm sorry :  you should read "why should GH injected on an empty stomach "


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 30, 2017)

Ok so whats your question?
!S!


----------



## serratus (Mar 30, 2017)

My question is  :  "Why should GH be injected on an empty stomach ?"


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 30, 2017)

Cuz fats block it.  They are 9 cals per g where as pro/carbs are 4.  They do not move through the bloodstream as easily and slow digestion.


----------



## serratus (Mar 30, 2017)

Do you mean that if I don't ingest any fat (BCAA or honey  for example) I can get GH at the same time ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 30, 2017)

Fats don't "block" GH if injected. It supposedly will blunt your bodies own release of it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 30, 2017)

you dont want to intake any cals really around your GH/peptide dosing times.  calories can influence your own gh release and what you pin as well.  So being on an empty stomach allows the GH to have max effect, no cals influence things.  

Fats are the worst type of intake around your GH times, then carbs/pro next but they are not nearly as bad as fats.  

You should read more about slin, that would teach you when you take the gh.  

But from what type of questions you ask, your not ready for either one.  Spend a week or two reading.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 30, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> You should read more about slin, that would teach you when you take the gh.




You should read more about slin, IGF and the process of GH converting to igf.


----------

